# Electrical Question



## stephenscity (Oct 26, 2011)

My Super C had been converted to 12V when I got it. The lights would only come on real dim. I checked the ground and found that they had been wired in series instead of parellel After that they worked well except that in the circuit there was a resister looking porcelon block. If I take it out they are real bright and if I put it back very dim. Can anyone tell me what this is and what it does? Yes the lamps were converted to 12v as well.


----------



## NJFF41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Sounds like a resistor for when they were still 6 volt lamps.
If lights are 12 volt they should be wired in parellel and no resistor.
Look on lamp for wattage or look up number on lamp, turn them on and measure current to lamp with an amp meter.
Example:
If 40 watt, light should draw about 3 amps each. (I Guessed 40 watt,)

. P .
I * E

P = Watts (40)
I = Amps (3)
E = Volts (13) approx

Hope this helps...

Jeff :usa:


----------

